# Need fun/creative ideas for a baby's first halloween



## rupinder (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a baby who will be 10 months for her first halloween and need an idea for what to dress up as! I want something fun and not cliche. My older daughter had her first halloween last year and she was dressed as an oompa loompa with orange face and green hair, i'd like something equally fun! She probably won't be walking, but no bunting costumes, something she can sit in easily, and don't need a theme for the girls, the older one will probably be a cat, she's obsessed with cats lol. We are pretty open for ideas. 

Any help? Or links to costumes that are cool?

Here is a picture of my little one as a oompa loompa:


----------



## JOttum (Dec 29, 2003)

my son was a flying monkey last year. My 4 yr old daughter was the Wicked Witch so it fit. We got him a monkey costume from savers and found some cheap wings too and put the two together. I think the wings were for a dog to wear.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

JOttum said:


> my son was a flying monkey last year. My 4 yr old daughter was the Wicked Witch so it fit. We got him a monkey costume from savers and found some cheap wings too and put the two together. I think the wings were for a dog to wear.


*LOL that was my first thought a flhying monkey! I think that would be super cute. *


----------



## jamespark (May 17, 2010)

I really like baby superhero costumes, and they can be easy to make if you can find a single color jumpsuit and have a bit of sewing skill, which I'm guessing you have by looking at the Oompa Loompa costume.
Baby Batman Costume

Baby animal costumes are really cute, and you could go for something that isn't popular, maybe like a baby hyena or something like that. 

I'm also a big fan of food costumes. A baby hotdog could have lots of extra padding in case he/she bumps into something.


----------



## CutiePatootieTutus (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't have any great non-cliche suggestions. (You can see most of the costumes I've made for my daughter in the link in my siggy below - all pretty common characters) but I just had to say that the Oompa Loompa costume idea is AWESOME!!!


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

I dig the oompa loompa! Last year I saw a mom & dad dressed as chefs. He was carrying a large pot, and they had their little one year old in the pot dressed as a lobster. Cute & creepy!


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

Ran across this one while checking out Instructables: 










Then again, I've always had a bit of a warped sense of humor


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

martha stewart has some adorable coustume ideas, i dont have kids so i cant make them. But even if your not a sewer they are easy to make. they have cute chickens and sheep.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

You look like you have the creativity and sewing skills to make something awesome - look forward to hearing what you decide on!

If your older girl is going as a cat, how about a little mouse? You could use a heavy fleece sleeper in brown or grey and make a hood with ears, and add a few other mousie touches.

Here's the kind of thing that I enjoy - a baby yoda:

http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/prods/rub11613.html

That looks even easier to DIY - loose robe, and a green hat with yoda ear flaps! (Can you tell MY sewing skills are non-existent? Everything I create is held together with safety pins and glue!)

Have fun - wish I still had some little tots to dress up!!


----------



## a.alderson1014 (Jun 27, 2010)

Big fan of the 80's costumes. Baby as Slimer or Stay Puft from GhostBusters would be cool. So would Wild Kit, Wild Cat, or Snarf from Thundercats. God I miss the 80's.


----------



## mandyo (Sep 12, 2010)

my daughter went as a hersheys kiss. i made a costume for her out of layers of metallic material i got from joann fabrics (it looked kinda like tin foil and was lightweight and stretchy like baithing suit material). i basically made a tapered sack in the shape of a triangle with arm and leg holes. i dressed her in a grey sweatsuit and then,since it was super stretchy i slipped her in thru the neck hole of the "sack"(or you could have a velcro seam up the back if you wanted). i then stuffed the sack with tissue paper to created the desired shape of the kiss. i then made a hat. i bought a cheap tweedle dee and tweedle dum beanie that had an elastic chin strap. i added layers of balled up tin foil and sculpted it into a pointy shape. i then taped a piece of white crepe paper towards the top of the point that had hersheys written on it in blue sharpie. i covered the entire hat in another two layers of tin foil so the outer layer didnt look so "bunchy" and it also helped to keep the crepe paper tag in place. I wheeled her around in the carriage and had her blowing kisses to everyone. she was a hit. 

my aunt did a dr evil and mini me thing with her baby that came out great too


----------

